# Sealing up the underneath of GTI? How to treat the metal



## JJG323 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Guys,
I up a ramp, and bottomed up scraping the undercoating off and went down to the bare metal underneath my 03 GTI.








Its just on one spot near the frame rail.
What besides undercoating do you recommend to seal this up with?
I want to make sure the wind, water and salt of new england do not do a number on this. Is there anything besides undercoating that you recommend. 
thanks a lot,
J


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Sealing up the underneath of GTI? How to treat the metal (JJG323)*

I'd have thought some 3M rubberised undercoating if you can get it,








other than this posibley hammerite paint, the vag underseal isnt like the factory stuff but thin like paint..


----------



## spasticone (May 31, 2004)

I'd spray some paint on that first. Anything will do better than no paint. Then go with the undercoat. Undercoat alone doesn't seem to last as long before rust starts poking out.


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Sealing up the underneath of GTI? How to treat the metal (JJG323)*

Go buy some POR15. Also known as chassis black, clean the area a little and paint it on. Once its dried or tacked up good let loose with the underbody coating. POR15 will last longer then the planet. Hardcore, just be careful when painting it on not to get it on your skin.....It wont come off for about a month if it gets the chance to dry.


----------



## wolfsbur (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: Sealing up the underneath of GTI? How to treat the metal (TRUEBELIEVER)*

I couldn't live without POR here in Maine.
Stops rust, and is easy to apply. 
Pretty costly per can, so follow the storage instructions on the can.


----------



## mittimj (Dec 27, 2006)

I also reccomend the POR 15.
I hapen to hate that spray on under coating. Every time I have used it, the stuff flakes off in 5 months. and it cost 5+$ a can


_Modified by mittimj at 8:34 PM 11-1-2007_


----------



## kev714 (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: (mittimj)*

havnt used it yet, but plan to and have heard tons of good things
http://www.rustbullet.com/Prod...e.htm


----------

